# sump pumps



## piedpiper (Mar 28, 2011)

what in your opinion is the best sump pump?i used to install zoellers because thats what i was stocked with,seemed to leak oil sometimes and sometimes you would get one that had bad switches so i stopped with them.hydromatic were my next fave,had one go out in 6 yrs but still have faith in them.currently stock pro series,seem pretty nice,but....found out they were made in china.hear a lot of good things on here about goulds,never installed one(honestly thought the sticker looked cheap on the pump).and liberty sounds like they are made well with 3 YEAR warranties.thoughts?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I have mostly used Zoeller but just put in a high head effluent Liberty pump at a winery since it was going to take 3X longer to get the comparable Zoeller. My supply house has switched to Liberty but this is the first one I've installed. I'll call it an experiment, hopefully it works well.





Paul


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

Goulds or Myers all the way, preferably Goulds.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Zoeller, never had issues like you had with them. Actually never had issues at all. Prob installed 200 over the years with no issues I can remember.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Gould's Gould's Gould's! Even their cheap ($150) cast iron Sumpthing is dependable. I usually use the stainless models.


----------

